# PLEASE tell me how well of a job these guys are doing installing our windows, PLEASE!



## xAbre1200 (Apr 7, 2007)

Heres the story, we just moved into our new house and decided that the original windows had to go. We went to the home depot and picked up JELDEN windows, spent a small fortune on them too! My friend refered me to these guys who were preaty cheap and did a "so so" job. We checked them out and they looked ok... 

So after comparing their price with the pros, they charged a whole lot cheaper, so we decided to use them. I guess these pretty much done with installing and touching up the windows. And since I dont know much about installing windows, i'd sooo appreciate it if some of you could give some input on how well of a job these guys did


----------



## xAbre1200 (Apr 7, 2007)

It was about 11PM when i took these pics, I will be sure to take some more pictures of the bathroom windows... Oh yes, I forgot to mention, we got them to tear down our orignal deck and build a new one, I will show you what they have so far if you guys want


----------



## xAbre1200 (Apr 7, 2007)

It was about 11PM when i took these pics, I will be sure to take some more pictures of the bathroom windows... Oh yes, I forgot to mention, we got them to tear down our orignal deck and build a new one, I will show you what they have so far if you guys want [/QUOTE]
 wait, this doesnt make much sense, "they are in the process" of building the deck. Not done yet. We bought very high quality wood... er treks money can buy from the home depot. Around $60+ per trek


----------



## xAbre1200 (Apr 7, 2007)

xAbre1200 said:


> take some more pictures of the bathroom windows... Oh yes, I forgot to mention, we got them to tear down our orignal deck and build a new one, I will show you what they have so far if you guys want


 wait, this doesnt make much sense, "they are in the process" of building the deck. Not done yet. We bought very high quality wood... er treks money can buy from the home depot. Around $60+ per trek


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 7, 2007)

So far all I can see is that the caulking is a little rough.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 7, 2007)

Unless you have problems with the windows opening and shutting improperly, I'm with Daryl.
The caulking is a little rough but your pictures look fine.

Is the distance from the frame edge to the window the same all around the window? 
No leaning, no tilting?
Are the windows plumb, level and square?
Do the windows close together properly and seal well?
Do they rattle?
Are they loose in the frames?
Do they look centered?
Are they fastened evenly from side to side?

All points to consider when inspecting a window job


----------



## xAbre1200 (Apr 8, 2007)

Square Eye said:


> Unless you have problems with the windows opening and shutting improperly, I'm with Daryl.
> The caulking is a little rough but your pictures look fine.
> 
> Is the distance from the frame edge to the window the same all around the window?
> ...


Do you think I should go and ask them to touch this up? Because it does look like a preaty rushed job


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 8, 2007)

Only if it bothers you.
Usually when the caulking sets, you can rub and roll those edges right off.
Just rub away from the caulked joint.
That alone would make the job look better.


----------

